# Tests



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Hi have spent so long waiting for my period i cant now remember when in my cycle the following hormone tests should be done:  FSH; LH; Progesterone?


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Shad

FSH and LH should be done on day 3 of your cycle. Progesterone should be carried out on day 21.

All the best with your results, let me know how you get on.

Matti x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

The testing days depends on your cycle. 

the first lot of tests where they measure for LH, FSH and E2 should be done when you have your period and when you are in 'full flow' - so the day of your heaviest bleeding. 

As for the progesterone test - it's meant to be for about 7 days after ovulation. So if you have a 28 day cycle and ovulate around day 14 you would need to go on day 21 - however if your cycle is longer or shorter than 28 days you'd need to adjust it accordingly.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

thanks for responding.  can you also tell me if my gp can do a MR scan?  the lister clinic said they would do this if i had a consultation.


----------

